# Trek Rail rear Suspension Change.



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Ok just looking for confirmation from someone thats done this. On the rail you have some rear shocks with the trunion and others with the throughbolt design like mine. I have a 2022 9.7 its carbon. Before I go and do something that may jepordize something, can I get confirmation that I just need to swap over the parts from the RockShox to the fox and bolt it back up? Fox is a 230x60. The Rail is a 230x57.5. I ordered a rockshox bearing tool to remove the sleeves and spacers. I was gonna use a vice and some sockets but dont have one small enough for the ID of the spacers to push through the eyelets.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

This _may_ help.





Trek rail rear shock upgrade ideas please


How does it work? Much difference over the stock one? Thanks To me night and day. It just supple and after 5 hours ride my butt is not sore like I ride the stock shock.




www.emtbforums.com


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I went to a 60mm stroke Fox shock on my ‘21 Rail 7 (AF).
In advance of doing so, I worried that the longer stroke shock’s remote reservoir might hit the down tube at full compression. It does not.
No problems whatsoever plus I gained about 7mm travel.
=sParty


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

What size frame? Mine should be going in tomorrow.


----------



## twowheelmotion (Feb 10, 2010)

I swapped my reactiv out for a float X2 on my trek and had to buy the specific hardware and DU bushings from Fox to fit the slash. It took weeks for those parts to come. The lower adapter assembly is offset to match the offset suspension design, which was a major pita. Trek suspension conversions are some of the hardest in the business since practically every bike takes a different shoulder bolt.. Even after I got mine right, the lockout switch on the x2 clips holes in the bottom of the water bottle. Small price to pay to get rid of that reactiv though.


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Went with out a hitch. Reused all of the hardware from the old deluxe select + rear shock.


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Final product


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

That's the same shock I'm using on my Rail. 
=sParty


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Sparticus said:


> That's the same shock I'm using on my Rail.
> =sParty


How are you liking it? For me its been a good upgrade. I never could gdt the Deluxe Select + shock dialed in.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I like it. 
=sParty


----------

